# Brazilians Old Wives Tales GENDER PREDICTION TEST - Try it!!



## Ginaerhol

I found this on a forum online and thought it would be interesting too see our results!!

In Brazil they have this "Old Wives Tales" gender prediction test that seems to have a high percentage of accuracy...

ü You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)



ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY



Please, try it and let me know if it was right for you!! Thank you!!

DD1 - 18 in June so that was right
DD2 - 22 in April so that was right too
will have to wait and see for this one
xxxx


----------



## twinklestar

yep mine comes out as boy and im having a boy this time

x


----------



## _Vicky_

36 and may 

Even age and odd month and yes two boys so worked for us hehehehe


----------



## annawrigley

17 and june
and yep, i'm having a boy
weird!


----------



## Christine1993

mines predicts boy..and im having a boy!!


----------



## jbrocksmith

I'm not sure what i'm having yet but this gender prediction test is telling me boy and the other ones that I have seen both say girl...who knows!! :wacko: Guess i'll find out for sure hopefully soon!! :)


----------



## Caroline

Worked with my current 3.

With this one right on the border as even age, & poss odd month (prob conceived 30th july), poss alittle earlier as scan has my gue date @ 19th April & by LMP is 23rd April, which would predict a BOY, did one of the chinese predictions too & that predicted a boy, & that was right with my other 3 too.

Will be interesting to see if it s right.


----------



## Ginaerhol

lol thats really so weird and annawrigley i love the name Noah i would really love to use that name if we have a boy but OH not so keen. xxx


----------



## Hattie80

YES it works! 28 (even) and July (7 -odd) so even & odd = boy... & i'm having a lil' boy!!! x


----------



## Arielle

Im predicted a girl so we will see!


----------



## teal

I have even age and even month which predicts girl. I'm having a little boy so it's wrong for me!


----------



## Bee26

I'm predicted a boy, and that's what I feel I'm having so we shall see when I find out on dec 3rd! X


----------



## divine_kyrie

Well last time it was odd age with odd month which should be girl. I had a boy.

This time its odd age with even month which should be a boy. I guess we'll see!


----------



## VAinTX

EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY

True for me :)


----------



## MUMOF5

Its correct for me, even age, even month and im having a girl :thumbup:


----------



## Ginaerhol

for this time if it is right i should be having a boy (july and 24) xxx been right for more people than i thought it would lol xxx


----------



## Pink_Tinks

Odd Age + even month = Boy


hhmm... got 4D scan on friday, shall get reassuarance!!


----------



## Squidge

Age (21) and Month (6) = BOY 

Wrong....i'm having a girl!


----------



## MissRhead

yep it was right, boy xx


----------



## mrsraggle

Age: 24 | Month: August (I think! Might be end July)

EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL


----------



## Seity

I was 35 at the time of conception and it was an even month (6), which says Boy. But the chinese gender predictor says Girl. I'll tell you in a week.


----------



## xxx bex xxx

na....its wrong for me!!


----------



## Squidge

xxx bex xxx said:


> na....its wrong for me!!

:haha: :D :rofl:


----------



## MiissDior

_
Its *WRONG* for me too

23 + May (05) =Girl Nope am Having a BOY_


----------



## MiissDior

_
Its *WRONG* for me too

23 + May (05) =Girl Nope am Having a BOY_


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Mine says boy and I'm having a boy xx


----------



## DiddyDons

ooooo this is interesting! I was both even with my other baby...who was a girl......so that was right, and im the same this time around...even/even so thats another girl :D Omg I hope so!! x x x


----------



## Mosey

Yup-- July and 38 and we're having a boy!


----------



## Jox

well im on team yellow so still got about 14 weeks to wait but im 24 and conceived in may so even age and odd month is predicting a boy!! We are all guessin gboy so will see!!!

xxx


----------



## Kel127

It works for me! Even age (26) with odd month (5) should be boy and thats what I'm having!!!


----------



## bekkie

26 and May - so it's right for me - weird


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Odd age, odd month = Girl. That's what they tell me I'm having so looks right for me!


----------



## BabyHaines

Ginaerhol said:


> lol thats really so weird and annawrigley i love the name Noah i would really love to use that name if we have a boy but OH not so keen. xxx

OMG!! Me too!! I desperately want the name Noah, but OH is adamant on George IF it's a boy (which, according to the gender teat it is - LOL!!) xx


----------



## carly j

Well i was 22 and baby was conceived in November which is even/odd and had a boy so that was right 

This time was 24 and and conceived in June so even/even which means a girl will let you know if it's right this time


----------



## Shelby2007

24 and May.. even and Odd.. mine was wrong.. unless the u/s tech was wrong!


----------



## JenJosh

Its wrong for me odd age even month predicts a boy and i am having a girlie..........so my scan stated....now i am worried as pink items been purchased!!!!!


----------



## rocemom

Says Im having a girl, but not finding out so it will still be a surprise


----------



## trashit

Well if its going from the lmp then its a boy but if its the actual conception date then its a girl? Well we'll see tomorrow but my bets on a boy :) x


----------



## mamato2more

I am so screwded on this. I conceived within days of me turning from 33 to 34! HA! No good..


----------



## mommyof3girls

Its been right for my first three.

19 and November = girl
21 and September = girl
22 and December = girl

For this one I was 26 and July so it is predicting boy. I'll be finding out in 18 days.


----------



## surprisemummy

according to that my baby is ment to be a girl, im finding out tomorrow hopefully so ill have to see if its worked for me :D xx


----------



## Racheltn

according to that i'm having a girl..but I am DEF having a boy


----------



## Tesharika

According to this I am predicted a boy...but I went back and did if for me and my husband using of course our mom's age etc and it was wrong for both of us..


----------



## britneysbitch

If the u/s techs are right about me, then it's wrong for me. 22 and June, and apparently I'm having a boy!


----------



## Mendy

According to this it should be a boy. I don't know yet, but I'll be finding out on Saturday! I'll make sure to update and see if it's correct!


----------



## kiwi_gal

I'm predicted a boy, and that's what we feel I'm having so we shall see on 6th Dec, hopefully we'll get to find out if baby is not shy :)


----------



## AutumnSky

Nope, wrong for me. Mine was 25 + 5 (ODD + ODD), and I'm having a boy, not a girl.

xx


----------



## 3 girlies

mine was right!! im having a girl!!


----------



## 3 girlies

apparantly another one is if your child has a pointed hairline at its neck your next baby will be the opposite sex to that child, if its straight it will be the same sex, it worked for me!! :shrug:


----------



## ellie27

mmmm well I didnt read all the posts but first page replies sounded very promising.

I am predicted girl - every other predictor I have done has predicted boy - but I have been feeling all along its a little girl...- have gender scan on saturday so will have to update you!!


----------



## Claire788

Mine predict a Boy and I'm having a boy!!


----------



## Mitsuko

30 and 5 = boy and I'm having a boy! :)


----------



## BabyBrave

Rats! I conceived either at the very end of June or the first day of July at 34 so it could still go either way.


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm 23 and June- so boy? I have my scan tomorrow so we will see. Although my friend is 23 and May- and she is having a boy so that didnt work on her part lol


----------



## sarahhoney

28 and July so Boy..... guess we'll have to wait and see! lol!!


----------



## Emx

36 and 7 - so boy! Gender scan says girl though!! Good job I kept those receipts!! I could have conceived very end of June or early July though and am only going July by typical 14 day ovulation so if I did conceive late June it would be correct with girl!!


----------



## Ginaerhol

wow there are so many that are right...but still quite a few that are not...guess it is just the same as every other gender predictor. Maybe if it works for you once then it will keep working and if it doesnt it wont lol xxx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Odd Month - May, Odd age - 23 = Girl

Gender Scan = Girl 

:) Works for me xx


----------



## karenal

Just so that Im doing this right
Im 32 and conceived in June, so that makes it a girl, is that right?


----------



## nervouspains

Opps it didnt work for me
even month June-6
even age 22= Girl... and thats NOT what im having! lol xx


----------



## purplegirl

Even and even and I am pregnant with a girl so correct for me.


----------



## twiggy56

even age (20) and odd month conception (May)...so it predicts a boy

nope, wrong! im having a girl!


----------



## MUM 2 BE

Thats great :thumbup:
Means im gunna have a boy YeY! 



[url=https://pregnancy.baby-gaga.com/][img]https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev105pbs__.png[/url][/IMG]


12 wk scan 7th october - Heartbeat fine!
20 wk scan 2nd december 
Hoping for team blue


----------



## trying4#1

i am predicted a boy - lets see in 5months what happens :)
the baby i lost before this pregnancy would have been predicted a boy and it was a boy - so fingers crossed!


----------



## nichole73

As it stands now- No. I was even age and even month and have been told I am having a boy.


----------



## Sparky0207

Mine comes out as a boy both times but my first is definitely a girl! Not quite sure on the second yet but its more than likely another girl so wrong in both cases for me!


----------



## bubble1990

no not me :( age 19 odd and may odd im having a boy and it predicted a girl


----------



## Vega80

I'm a fan of numbers so I went through this entire post and tallied up all of the answers (only for current pregnancies). The results as of this point:

Yays: 18
Nays: 13

I'm having my scan later today. Every predictor out there says "Girl" (including this one!) so we shall see! :happydance:


----------



## mumnbean

Bugger.... I'm not sure if i conceived on 28th May, or 4th June! But am having a girl, so I guess if it works then looks like I conceived in May!!!!

;-)


----------



## LyndsayLou

Sorry, it predicts boy for me but I'm having a little princess x


----------



## Embovstar

Well I apparently conceived on 25.07 which means that I was 30 = boy.....just 4 days later I turned 31 which would make it a girl....so it'll be interesting to see what we have!

Nicola xx


----------



## alibaba24

yes girl!


----------



## Ginaerhol

karenal said:


> Just so that Im doing this right
> Im 32 and conceived in June, so that makes it a girl, is that right?

yeah that would make it a girl :D xx


----------



## bexie1985

UPDATE, this didnt work for us we found out we where having a boy today, but this says we should have a girl???


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Wrong... ohh what a surprize.


----------



## hopeforamirac

It says we having a boy but gender scan said girl :dohh:


----------



## Phexia

Work for both my daughters! And I'm having another girl in feb (I'll be 29) so that's wrong BUT I suspect I´ll go early and have her in january, and then it all fits :)


----------



## vicky84

mine is boy n im avin a girl lol


----------



## Emma1980

works for me odd age - 29 plus even (april) month = boy!


----------



## trashit

going on my lmp and age its right!


----------



## MiissMuffet

didn't work for me lol


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Mine says boy.......hope it is!!!!!!


----------



## Helabela

works out correct for me, even age and even month!


----------



## Vega80

Didn't work for me...


----------



## kaydrian7

Based on the prediction I should be having girl but I'm having a boy. So it was wrong for me.


----------



## girl friday

My gender scan shows I'm having a boy and I was 29 when I conceived in June so it's right for me!


----------



## surprisemummy

it was wrong for me. im having a baby boy :D:D:D:D xx


----------



## mrskx0x0

:rofl: never thought this would work but it did!


----------



## Mendy

So I said I would come back and update as I was finding out the sex of my baby today. It didn't work for me, it said boy, and I'm having a little girl!


----------



## ellie27

I am 28+wks.

We are in Scotland so no 20wk scan. 

We kept changing our minds whether to go and find out sex.......we had a gender scan yesterday......

So, this Brazilian thingy predicted a girl - my gut feeling all along was a girl however all my symptoms have suggested a boy......and we just found out yesterday....

.
.
.
ITS A GIRL!!!!:happydance: 

And theres a wee pic of her in my avator!


----------



## CocoaOne

Ah ellie27 - she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ginaerhol

ellie27 said:


> I am 28+wks.
> 
> We are in Scotland so no 20wk scan.
> 
> We kept changing our minds whether to go and find out sex.......we had a gender scan yesterday......
> 
> So, this Brazilian thingy predicted a girl - my gut feeling all along was a girl however all my symptoms have suggested a boy......and we just found out yesterday....
> 
> .
> .
> .
> ITS A GIRL!!!!:happydance:
> 
> And theres a wee pic of her in my avator!

ah what a lovely pic glad you had a lovely scan...where in scotland are you coz i am from Scotland and had my first 2 chidren there and i got a 20 week scan with both of them xxx


----------



## Luke's_mummy

idk what I'm having yet, but I'm hoping this is right, as it would mean I'm having a Girl! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pixie81

It was right for me for my first = aged 18 and conceived in May and I had a boy.

This time I was 28 when conceived in August so predicted a girl... I REALLY hope it comes true! xxx


----------



## having#4

LOL I did this the other day and it told me we'd be having another girl.....had our ultrasound yesterday and guess what...IT'S A GIRL!!!!!


----------



## Jenni1991

May&17 been told its a girl and prediction matchs


----------



## bear74

I'm also predicted a girl...will find out in just over 2 weeks...though I'm convinced its a boy!


----------



## babybaillie

Mine worked for my 1st 2 kids.

But this time says boy n im supposed to be having a girl:dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I dont know when i concieved tbh cause i tested late and it happened at the end of the month so it could of been then or start of the next month :dohh: im abit confused lol

But if its at the end of the month that was april so EVEN 
and im 17 so ODD = BOY thats right :]

But if its start of month its may its ODD
and 17 ODD GIRL thats wrong .. hmmm x


----------



## firsttimer83

Mine predicted a boy....and I'm having a boy!! :D Weird! xxx


----------



## lanaross

none of this worked for me at all. none of the old wives tales or gender prediction tests (except for the one based on lunar cycle that Oulina posted a couple months ago in first tri). According to this I am supposed to have to have a boy, according to all my symptoms I am supposed to have a boy, well I found out this morning it's a girl!


----------



## Romybug

Mine seems right. I had odd age with even month and im having a boy :) But NONE of the other old wives tales have been right!


----------



## dawny690

My friend is predicted a boy with this and she has boy feelings everyone else thinks boy, she isnt finding out til baby is born so we will have to see not long til she is due to have baby :yipee: xxxx


----------



## CHARLEYCLAN

wrong on 5 out of 6 of my children.This time it predicts a girl,so more chance of it being a boy


----------



## SuJo

Works for me. 30 + July and I know I'm having a boy


----------



## ellie27

Worked for me!

It predicted girl.

All my symptoms suggested boy.

I had a gut feeling it was a girl......

And we had a gender scan at the weekend and there she is on the left -our little girl!! :happydance:


----------



## Seity

It was correct for me.


----------



## camiba

25 and July - girl...I hope it's right!


----------



## LogansMama

Mine comes out as girl... but I don't know yet! The chinese prediction says girl too. Most of the predictors are saying girl this time.... I've only stumbled on one that says boy so far. We'll see!


----------



## LogansMama

It was correct for my son though... that I know. I was 28 when I got pregnant with him, and conceived him in Sept, so EVEN / ODD.


----------



## Jmommeieio

Says boy, I feel like it could be a boy, but I have 2 girls so there's a bit of doubt there, but will see soon I hope!!!


----------



## amy123xx

edit


----------



## ashley2pink

I was 26 when conceived and in December, so Even & Even, and its a girl.
With #1 I was 21 and even month so odd/even, but I had a girl not a boy
With #2 I was 23 and odd month and it was a girl. 
So it was right with 2/3


----------



## darkNlovely

Is January a odd month?


----------



## letia659

my first son I was 18 and concieved Jan so even and odd = boy right! 
my second son I was 23 and concieved in feb so odd and even = boy right!
this one I am 25 and concieved in Jan so odd and odd = girl dont know yet but I hope so!! :)


----------



## sailing_girl

My problem is that I'm not sure when my baby was conceived....it was sometime between Nov 29 and Dec 2! On all of the gender predictors (this one, the chinese gender one), it could be a girl or a boy, depending on the month it was conceived. Guess I'll be kept waiting til August.


----------



## magicbubble

haha mine would be right then - im having a boy. but i hope this doesnt mean every child i have is a boy. i would like at least one girl :)


----------



## magicbubble

darkNlovely said:


> Is January a odd month?

january is the 1st month. 1 is an odd number. only the numbers that can divide by 2 are even :) x


----------



## magicbubble

magicbubble said:


> haha mine would be right then - im having a boy. but i hope this doesnt mean every child i have is a boy. i would like at least one girl :)

oh hang on. i did it wrong. i did my age and the month i was born! doh! ok so i am even and even. did that result in girl? if it did then its wrong. :)


----------



## Chelsea41205

I was 18 and concieved in October, even and even (girl), and I'm having a girl.


----------



## Dollface

Ginaerhol said:


> I found this on a forum online and thought it would be interesting too see our results!!
> 
> In Brazil they have this "Old Wives Tales" gender prediction test that seems to have a high percentage of accuracy...
> 
> ü You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
> For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)
> 
> 
> 
> ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
> ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY
> 
> 
> 
> Please, try it and let me know if it was right for you!! Thank you!!
> 
> DD1 - 18 in June so that was right
> DD2 - 22 in April so that was right too
> will have to wait and see for this one
> xxxx

Nope. Was 34 and it was November. Even-odd= boy. I am having a girl. Didn't work for me. :flower:


----------



## mrs_lukey

I was 17 when I conceived in April and had a son so that was right. (odd+even)

This time I was 27 and conceived in Jan so it should be a girl if the odd+odd thing works - we'll see!


----------



## CuriousGeorge

Yup for both pregnancies


----------



## Love2011

I'm having twins. This would make 1 or both boys. Be nice to have 1 of each


----------



## ProudMommy26

Right for my first pregnancy, wrong with my second and right with my third :)


----------



## JacquiKeren

worked for me.... 23yrs and december, so odd and even and im having al little boy :)


----------



## Katiie

I'm predicted a boy! X


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

well atm mine says girl, i am 20 born april....but i am 21 on 30th april which says boy...and ITS A BOY! lol couldnt be happier! xxx


----------



## mrs_lukey

xxxleeleexxx said:


> well atm mine says girl, i am 20 born april....but i am 21 on 30th april which says boy...and ITS A BOY! lol couldnt be happier! xxx

Hun it's the month you conceived not the month you were born you're meant to use - when did you conceive?


----------



## peanut27

Mine was correct - odd age (21) plus odd month (11) and i am having a little girl :)


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

december! lol


----------



## Waitin4astork

Even age (28) odd month (11)= boy, which is absolutely right!
Spooky!


----------



## canadabear

Mine is age (33) Odd and December (12) Even so should be BOY!!
Will let you know on TUESDAY!!!!


----------



## katy1310

33 and September - worked for me! x


----------



## Jellybean0k

So not fair, don't know what month we conceived. We thought it was October, but the scan is telling is it was November, however, the midwife we saw on Wednesday told us that we may be due 2 weeks before the predicted scan date, so it may have been October after all - so, we're having a boy .... or a girl !!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Didnt work for me :haha:

ODD month (Age 17) and ODD month (May) = Girl and i had a boy in january 2010

this time itll be 
ODD month (Age 19) and Even month (April) = Boy 

might be wrong way around by looks of it :winkwink:


----------



## ChocolateKate

It doesn't work for me I'm afraid. Age = 29, month = December and we are expecting a girl. X


----------



## mafiamom

nope not for me!

odd age odd month should be a girl, but i am definitely having a boy.


----------



## abc123x

Didn't work for me.


----------



## Braven05

Wrong for me - Even age - 30 years old Odd month - conceived in November predicts boy...and I'm having a girl


----------



## RoxyRoo

It predicts girl for me, I'll find out in 5 weeks!


----------



## ilvmylbug

20 and november... (even age and odd month)

That would mean I am having a boy. Nope! :pink:


----------



## Catherine896

Im 21 and conceived January so both odd, meaning girl. Fingers crossed it is, would love to have one of each lol.

xx


----------



## Housecat

ODD age and EVEN month is a boy huh? I'm 27 and conceived in December and I'm having a girl! It was WRONG! Lol!


----------



## Phantom710

Mine says boy, i find out in about a month, so we'll see :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

with DS1 - I was 21 (Odd) and conceived in the January (odd) - so that was wrong

but for DS 2 - I was 22 (even) and conceived in the November (odd) - so that was right :)


----------



## cool . sweets

20 ( even ) Dec (12 - even) = Girl for me. We'll see at my u/s on the 28th and May 6th <3


----------



## EmmaFTM

25 and November
25= odd
Nov/11=odd

Odd+odd= girl

Was right for us!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Its correct for DS!
I was 22 when i cocieved him and it was during the 11th month :thumbup:

I will update on Wednesday and let you know if its correct this time!
If this is right, then i *should* be having a :blue: bump. As i was 23 and it was during the month of June. We shall see :D I'll let you know.


----------



## shortybear

I was 29 and the month was April...so odd and even
and i am having a boy!

all of the predictions were wrong for me except the ring test and this one!


----------



## saphire76

I was 34 and may means boy. Going tomorrow and will see. 
Needle on string says girl and chinese says girl hmmmm idk


----------



## saphire76

Oh also DS I was 29 and sept. But I had a boy so that was wrong


----------



## AveryATL

Mine was wrong too - I was 33, and the month was May (5), and I am having a boy.


----------



## lauren loo

wrong for me (20) even and may(5) odd,says boy and im having a baby girl


----------



## LakensMommy11

Wrong for me... (22) and (5)...and i'm having a girl.


----------



## tiger

correct for me ! :)


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

it worked for me!!


----------



## Cowgirlranda

I was 18 and was in june so 6= even and even GIRL thats the third perdiction that says girl!


----------



## JadeEmChar

DD1 Wrong
DD2 Right
#3 not sure tell ya tomorrow


----------



## Rachael300

Predicts boy for me, will find out Friday hopefully!!


----------



## spykey_uk

I'm predicted a girl so will let you know on Friday! x


----------



## Fruitymeli

for me it said boy but nope im having a girl :)


----------



## ssuchianlo

This predicts a boy.
The Chinese Gender Chart says girl.

I'll find out on Halloween!


----------



## mrsballtobe

on my 20 week scan saw was a girl and this is right! spooky! x


----------



## Kristin52

right for me.


----------



## Lisa83

Says girl for me .. Chinese gender chart also says girl ... 

Will find out in the morning :) xx


----------



## Star7890

Says girl for me! Find out on friday! :) xx


----------



## Nyssa1991

Mines predicted boy we'll find out tomorow


----------



## Amethyste

Says boy for me, my instincts are telling me a girl. We'll see on friday !!


----------



## Mari30me

dd - 26 and Nov. was wrong, said boy.
ds - 28 and Sept. Right :)
?? - 30 and July, it is telling me a girl. We will see in a few weeks if the prediction ir right. :)

So exciting!!!!


----------



## Amber4

Predicts boy but I reckon it's a girl. Will find out Saturday!


----------



## xPeacexSellsx

Predicted a boy for me, but I am having a girl :)


----------



## xCeex

Nope, wrong for me.


----------



## Emma1987

Right for me, 24 and April and we are having a girl!


----------



## Laura85

nope. my DD I was 23. odd age. and even month. this say's Boy! xxx


----------



## Stormynights

wrong for me!


----------



## charleosgirl

Age 30 and conceived in June both even

will find out for sure in exactly 2 wks :)


----------



## Kaede351

Predicted a girl... Age 22 and month conceived 6th (June)... So even+even= girl lol... We shall see in 4 weeks!

XxX


----------



## BeachComber

WRONG for me!


----------



## fairy3853

We dont know what were having yet but mine says Girl.

Now both me and my OH, MY mother nad His Mother have all said a girl... Cant wait to find out


----------



## animalcracker

Worked for me too! Odd and odd = girl!


----------



## saphire76

Ok had my scan today and Girl so no for me. 34 and may=boy


----------



## Just in time

works with number 1 = girl
number 2 = boy, have no confirmation, but most nub predictions are girl.

I hope this is right!! he he


----------



## jeanniepresto

yep it is right for me BOY :)


----------



## Proud_Mommy

Its true for me.


----------



## Menelly

That predicts a girl for me. I'll find out soon! My son was right on. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> Its correct for DS!
> I was 22 when i cocieved him and it was during the 11th month :thumbup:
> 
> I will update on Wednesday and let you know if its correct this time!
> If this is right, then i *should* be having a :blue: bump. As i was 23 and it was during the month of June. We shall see :D I'll let you know.

well i am very surprised! This little one is indeed a BOY! 
so this was correct for me both times! so for us its 100% correct!


----------



## Lisa83

UPDATE :- Had my scan yesterday and yes it was right for me Team Pink :) xx


----------



## Borboleta

This is funny because I am Brazilian and the test was wrong for me but the Chinese was right:). The Brazilian said a girl and we are having a sweet little boy:)!


----------



## Guppy051708

*Can the OP put up a poll so we can all vote if it was correct or not?  there are a lot of answers to this thread and it wouldn't neat to see the actual results in one area *


----------



## fuffyburra

Odd and odd = girl, we found out today it's right!! :D x x


----------



## MrsBates

Guppy051708 said:


> *Can the OP put up a poll so we can all vote if it was correct or not?  there are a lot of answers to this thread and it wouldn't neat to see the actual results in one area *

That's a really good idea, they should do that! This predicts a boy for me, my scan is 2 weeks today so will see if it works for me! Eeeek so exciting!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Guppy051708

MrsBates said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> *Can the OP put up a poll so we can all vote if it was correct or not?  there are a lot of answers to this thread and it wouldn't neat to see the actual results in one area *
> 
> That's a really good idea, they should do that! This predicts a boy for me, my scan is 2 weeks today so will see if it works for me! Eeeek so exciting!!!!!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

*Im not sure the OP is even active though  this was posted back in 2009, so its a pretty old thread....i will create a poll in the second tri section  

EVERYONE PLEASE COME AND VOTE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guppy051708

PLEASE COME VOTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

hERE IS THE OPEN POLL! :FLOWER:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ilians-old-wives-tales-gender-prediction.html


----------



## MummytoSummer

Well it was right for my daughter and this time predicts me a boy. We find out Tuesday so will soon know for certain!

X


----------



## Sarah27

Aww it doesn't work for me
My age 27 - Odd 
Conception Month June - 6 Even 

We are having a girl tho! :)


----------



## AimeeM

Wrong every time for me. Even + even, Odd + odd and odd + odd. I should have 3 girls :haha:


----------



## weffi82

Its right for my 1st but second not due till march an doubt i will find this thread come next year!


----------



## bonidee

chinese test told me boy and this one told me girl! 


oh well i guess it's back to good old 50/50


----------



## StaceyKor

Chinese gender predicts girl for me...this one predicts boy...we shall see next week x


----------



## clairebubba4

This is so strange!
I have 3 daughters and pregnant with baby number 4. I did this prediction last week and it got all 3 of my girls right and predicted that this baby would be a boy. I went for my gender scan on Sunday, and it was right again, it is a boy!!!:thumbup::happydance:
This is the only gender predictor that has got all 4 of my children correct, the chinese predictor said my first daughter would be a boy and that this baby would be a girl, it only got my 2 middle daughters right, so only 50% accurate !!!:dohh:


----------



## puggyflump

Hi, this is a really good thread :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm 29 and conceived in July so odd age and odd month and i'm having a girl, so it's right for me :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## future_numan

:dohh: It is right for all my children including this pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs.Ping

not for me I am 31 and concieved in june( 6) and we are having a girl. OOh maybe tech was wrong but I dought it!! hope not already got most of her stuff!!

you should put up a poll so we can see how accurate it is!


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

WRONG. I was (and still am) 25 when baby was concieved in July. ODD age plus ODD month suggests GIRL but I am happily carrying a baby BOY.


----------



## Tiffanah07

It's wrong for me
I'm 20 & conceived in June (6)
& I'm having a boy :)


----------



## Samah007

Mine was wrong. It says boy but I'm having a girl.


----------



## gemalems

It says boy for me but my bump is :pink:


----------



## ProudMummyy

Both of mine were right! :D

Aaron - January and I was 18
Oliver - June and I was 19

:happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

I don't know what I'm having yet (find out Thursday) but I calculated it with my daughter. It said she should have been a boy but she's definitely a girl so it was wrong for her.


----------



## mommiegirl

Yep, mine comes out as girl and we are having a girl :o)


----------



## sandilion

Yep mine is boy and we're having a boy!


----------



## kimiflo

25 + July = Girl

But I'm having a boy.....


----------



## Laraa

its wrong for my daughter ..and for baby number 2 it predicts boy i will fin out in 2 weeks so we'll see. very interesting though


----------



## purple_kiwi

was right for my daughter, for this one says boy will find out in a few weeks


----------



## ems

All gender predictions predict us as having a boy, 5 days until we find out!


----------



## tiredabby

says boy for me and im having a girl.


----------



## FirstBean

Mine was 22 and 12 so even even= girl and he was a boy this time
23 and 9 odd odd so girl again will find out in June.


----------



## babyv_s2012

I'm 27 and conceived in July so odd and odd = girl..we shall see on Thursday!


----------



## zizii

Mine says boy! I hope so!!! I want a boy!!


----------



## mommysbaby

It proved correct with my son. Now it's saying a boy again, will find out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mari30me

Mine was right for a boy:) 30 when conceived, month was July(7). Even age, Odd month is a boy.


----------



## ChezTunes

ODD AGE (23)
ODD MONTH (7)
= GIRL :pink:

We are in fact, having a girl! :pink:


----------



## jen74

36 when conceived 
8th month i conceived (August )
So Both Even predicts Im having a Girl will find out in 2 weeks :thumbup: xx


----------



## jbeard502

Mine was right. Says girl and I'm having a girl.


----------



## Mbababy

I'm even age even month, and having a boy...so it was right for me!


----------



## overcomer79

Mbababy said:


> I'm even age even month, and having a boy...so it was right for me!

thought even even was a girl?


----------



## armyywifeyy

even age + even month = GIRL


correct for me! :)


----------



## MommaCC

I was 25 and caught in may for my son so that was right 

So this time 26 and aug (8) would be girl! We shall see on the 5/1/12!! Eek hope it's right!! One of each would be ace!


----------



## purplerat

Nope! Im 22 and conceived August so 2 evens. It's says girl bUt im having a boy!


----------



## SAJ

It was right for me!!


----------



## Love2011

Right for my Twin Girls

January & uneven age

Wow

Wonder what happens with boy girl twins?


----------



## akerie

It was right for me 

Even Age
Odd Month
= Blue Team

This test and the necklace were the only Tests that was accurate....


----------



## scarlett_s

It was right with my first DD 31 and 5th mon = girl

wrong for my DS 33 and 5th mon = girl but he is a boy

For this baby 37 and 9th mon = girl not sure what I am having but my instincts say girl.

It's funny I only get pg on odd months :)


----------



## happynewmom1

It was right for both of mine :)

Even age&odd month - Is a boy!
Odd age&odd month - Is a girl this time!! 

Actually...most gender predictor tests have been right for both of mine. Weird lol


----------



## amanda111308

Mine was wrong. Even age and month = girl but I'm having a boy


----------



## MrsMystery

ODD (29) + ODD (Sept = 9) for me...Equals Girl...and I'm having a GIRL!

Ha the ONLY "predictor" that's been right for me. EVERYTHING else has been wrong, including the Chinese gender predictor, typical symptoms, etc.


----------



## Mrsctobe

Nope was wrong with my first and this one.


----------



## Mrsctobe

when you think about it its 50% chance it will be right. but not everyone thats an odd/even age and even/odd number will be having the same sex lol


----------



## Mrsctobe

Just did it again was wrong for all three of mine lol


----------



## notmommyyet

mine says girl and its right. However my bday was just 3 days away so if i went by that it would be boy which was wrong. had I waited till AF was due to test it wouldve been wrong


----------



## LilDreamy

For my DD1 it is correct... This time it is saying I'm having a boy, wel'l see if it's right. :D


----------



## mom and ttc

my girl was right 
this boy it was wrong


----------



## leahsbabybump

for my son who was concieved in october when i was 17 it was right
for my daughter who was concieved in september whe i was 22 its wrongbut there is a chance i could have concieved in october theer only a week in it if i concieved in october then it could be right 

for this baby who is due in august and concieved when at 23 years old it recons boy i so hope its going to be right


----------



## nicola ttc

For my first girl it was wrong but....
(second) Girl - right
(third) Boy - right
(fourth) Boy - right
(fifth) Boy - right

This one says girl so will let you know!!
Have been thinking it's a pink one.:happydance:


----------



## sharebear

This was wrong for me. Mine says it should be a girl, but the ultrasounds make it very clear that we are having a boy!


----------



## SophBabes

i dont get it :(


----------



## SparkleUK

Nope sorry! I'm 30 and conceived in Sept which means it should be a boy and I'm having a girl!! X


----------



## callymel

age 21 + 9th month, I'll find out next week! :D


----------



## StaceyKor

StaceyKor said:


> Chinese gender predicts girl for me...this one predicts boy...we shall see next week x

Just seen this was bumped up earlier today, i did it back in December 2011. It was wrong for me, i had a girl xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Mine is 30 (even age) and Sept (odd month) says boy. Will find out on Feb 1st


----------



## Jcliff

Mine says girl I know next week!


----------



## sophie22

Concieved do you do first day of last period? Or when you were ovulating? As my lmp was 18 sept and I'm 27 but was probably ovulating beginning of October and that would hange my results


----------



## OliveLove

It's right for me :thumbup:


----------



## BroodyBlair

Didn't work for me. Odd and odd and
Having a boy x


----------



## BroodyBlair

BroodyBlair said:


> Didn't work for me. Odd and odd and
> Having a boy x

 Whoops sorry it did work lol... Im even age, odd month so yessss worked, boy x


----------



## shellgirl

It's right for me! Odd + odd and I'm having a little girl!


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

It was right for 1 of my 3 ! It predicts boy this time so ill wait and see


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Wrong!


----------



## pambolina21

it didn't work for my girls...oldest was even/odd and had a girl...my youngest was odd/even and had a girl...this time it's even/even and I will find out next week (FX)


----------



## MomPepperdine

Its right for my cousinQ and says ill have a boy! Fx


----------



## thethomsons

I dont know yet but 33 odd and sept 9 is odd and odd which is girl! Who knows though! Find out in June!


----------



## private26

wrong for me for dd1 and bump due next month x


----------



## Kellya009

This predicts girl for me. Which I would lovvee!! But won't know till Jan 31.


----------



## LauraAvasMum

Worked with my first lets hope true for second would love another lady x


----------



## xolynn

Didn't work for me..I'm 22 and month would be august(8).


----------



## Mamma_Mia

Ginaerhol said:


> ü You will need the AGE and the MONTH when you conceived your Baby...
> For example: 20 (age) and 7 (month of July)= BOY (EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH)
> 
> ð ODD AGE with ODD MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with EVEN MONTH= GIRL
> ð EVEN AGE with ODD MONTH= BOY
> ð ODD AGE with EVEN MONTH= BOY
> 
> Please, try it and let me know if it was right for you!! Thank you!!


With #1 - I was age 24 (EVEN) and month May/5 (ODD) = Boy....Wrong!

With #2 - I'm 27 (ODD) and October/10 (EVEN) = BOY..does that mean it's another girl! Oh I hope so!! :) :)


----------



## pixielmh

Been right for all 3 of mine and saying girl for this one so we will see


----------



## optimistic1

(20) Even (9) Odd - Boy

Wrong!! Chinese prediction was right though.


----------



## Annie77

25 + 7 = girl
27 + 9 = girl
35 + 9 = predicted girl


----------



## Hadynsmummy

this says girl all the rest said boy. im team yellow so will find out on d day. But it worked for my son


----------



## Wantingno3

Right for my first but wrong for 2nd and 3rd


----------



## OmiOmen

Using this it says my first would be a girl and he is definitely a boy. It predicts a girl for this time too and I am having another boy.So wrong both times for me.


----------



## marina294

wrong for my last as i had a girl im predicted a boy this time so we shall see :)


----------



## Mamma_Mia

OmiOmen said:


> Using this it says my first would be a girl and he is definitely a boy. It predicts a girl for this time two and I am having another boy.So wrong both times for me.

I hoping this one's a girl (not that it REALLY matters) but since it was wrong for my #1 and like you I'm again hoping it's wrong for my #2 as well LMAO


----------



## Zfbaby

Right for me! 29+8 so yep boy!!


----------



## Zfbaby

He he just thought. Might use this technique when I want a girl.


----------



## JWandBump

Wrong for me both times


----------



## Mellie1988

Crazy but its right for all three of my LOs!! 

X


----------



## Jadey121

Right for me! 
24 and month Sept. which makes boy x


----------



## BABYPIGLET

I'm predicted boy and i feel like im having a boy .. will know in 9 days and let you know :)


----------



## Wriggley

is right for my son

syas im having a girl this time will find out in just over 3 weeks :)


----------



## Carly.C

September + aged 29 = odd so was right for me, found out today we're team pink x


----------



## Ava Grace

Yep! Right for both of mine!!! X


----------



## mamaxo

Predicts boy for me...I HOPE! I feel like I am having a boy, the dreams and just that gut feeling. Watch me have a girl. Either way I am happy :)


----------



## Mummyxofx2

Worked with my first 14 and conceived August second 17 and conceived August as well so wrong for my second


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Predicted a boy!!! Just what I want so fingers crossed


----------



## xobabyhopes

21 & October, predicted a girl. yay! thats what i want & of course hubby wants a boy lol as long as he/she is healthy i wont have a complaint


----------



## Chanchita91

I dunno, doesn't this mean that statistically 75% of babies are boys? Or am I being really stupid here and missing something lol ._.


----------



## maratobe

odd age and even month (21 and the 2nd month)= *WRONG, boy but had a girl
*
odd age and even month (23 and the 10th month)= *boy...we will see!!*


----------



## AdriansMama

Worked both times for me :) 
Ds1 16 (age) 5 ( month ) boy 
Ds2 20 ( age) 9 (month) boy 
Very cool


----------



## Mama_noni

Worked for my first I was 24 and conceived in September so even and odd is a boy...if its correct this time I'm predicted a girl got a few weeks until I find out though!! X


----------



## Evansangel

It's right and wrong for me, I had an even age and even month of conception for my boy and girl, according to this I should I have 2 girls.

It's saying this one will be a boy though.


----------



## Kellya009

Worked for me! 25 + Sept (9) = girl! And we're having a little girl :)


----------



## Abigail8673

Nope I am 19 and Conceived in September and its a boy!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Well it worked for dd. it's saying boy for this time we find out next Tuesday so ill have to let you know if it worked twice :)


----------



## Bethi22

Wrong for me 31 (age) 8 (month) and I'm having a girl.


----------



## HopefulCookie

A friend of mine and I are both the same age, 27 (she's 9 days older than me) and we conceived our babies in the same month, 11 (Nov) so would that mean both of us will be having girls?


----------



## exoticsiren

Wrong w daughter predicts girl for me this time well see...


----------



## stardust1976

Haha, this is funny!

With my 4 children, it works for 3 of them, but doesn't work for the third girl - funnily enough, she was the one who I was unsure of while I was pregnant!

This time I am not sure whether I conceived right at the end of October or the very first days of November....it's right there on the cusp, could be Halloween, could be the day after! It's about a 4 day guess, one says boy, one says girl and this time I have NO IDEA!!! With the three that were right from this test, I knew the whole pregnancy even before confirming it. I just knew. The one that was wrong I was unsure about, and this one I am unsure!

Could be something to this...then again, it's always a 50/50 chance, hehe!


----------



## notrustyyet

Odd month, September/9, odd age 43, and I'm having a girl, CORRECT!

Was right for my DD 12 as well. Concieved in August, even, at age 30, even


----------



## Court and bub

It predicted a boy and I'm having a baby boy so it was right


----------



## dizzy65

This one is predicted a girl :) 

i also tried it for my son (my first babe) and it was right :)


----------



## BeccaMichelle

Correct for first baby - girl
Wrong for this baby - boy.


----------



## bamagurl

Worked with mine! Says girl & that is what we are having. Plus did it on my first pregnancy too & it was right also! We will have 2 little girls!


----------



## Mrs_fox84

Even age :28 Odd Month : Nov 11 :) I hope its right! I want a BOY!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

OK well it says girl this time so will have to see if its right 
but I worked it out with my other children and it was RIGHT on all of them freaky!!!!


----------



## 9jawife

Oh, I hope not...I conceived at 25 in November and I desperately want a boy!


----------



## fionar

It worked for my son - conceived October (10 - so even), when I was 21 (so odd).

Predicted a boy this time, unless I ovulated super late. 

That said, we haven't "peeked" this time, so we'll see if it's right the second time around!


----------



## PerthLady91

Age 20, Month 10 = GIRL?... will find out soon :)


----------



## sharnahw

yep 30 + 10 and I'm havin a girl :) so worked for me :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wrong lol


----------



## Wassarman

It is wrong for me. We are having a girl and that test predicted boy


----------



## Jcliff

right for us :) and its about the only thing right.. ring swing, baking soda, etc was all wrong!


----------



## lewood88

ok it says boy lol for this one 
and its right with dd :D


----------



## Guppy051708

This was correct for both of my boys. 
With DS1 it predicted boy. My age was odd, my conception month was even. 
With DS2 my age was odd, my conception month was even. 
With this one it is predicting girl. My age was even, my conception month was even, so it is predicting girl. I will find out this weekend what im having. I'll update to see if it is accurate again :flower:


----------



## maybebaby3

If its right I should be having a boy! Then again if I do the same for my second child should have been a boy and she's not!


----------



## cantwaitforu

Right both times with my boys!


----------



## exoticsiren

Girl


----------



## exoticsiren

Girl


----------



## BABYPIGLET

worked for me :)


----------



## Tami

Works for us too!!!


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

It was wrong for me xx


----------



## hollysmmy

This is right for my daughter! Just wait and see for this one but it's guessing a boy xx


----------



## Amygdala

If this worked, how would you ever end up with boy/girl twins? Conceived at midnight between two months???


----------



## first4j

It was right for me. Odd age with odd month = girl :)


----------



## PurpleIvy44

It was right for me too.


----------



## sharnahw

worked for me :) 30 and 10 and im having a girl


----------



## AdriansMama

This is right for both my boys ... strange lol


----------



## Duejan2012

first was wrong for me 18 and may so said boy i had a girl
second was right it was 21 and april it said boy and i had a boy
this one is 22 and november so should be a boy. will find out soon!!!


----------



## momto3kiddies

Worked for me with my last baby (boy) and this one (girl) very cool!


----------



## counting

Even and even for me(so girl)

I'm definitely :blue: :haha:


----------



## runnergrl

Was right for my first, predicting another boy. Will soon find out


----------



## motherearth23

I was 19 in October, which predicts a boy and it's definitely a boy. Very cool, this method seems to work!!


----------



## kirstybumx3

this works for me! im having a boy :)


----------



## Young1stMom

21 (odd) and October---even...says boy but im having a girl apparently ! Unless the tech was wrong...but she said she was 100% positive lol.


----------



## cammy

Works for me for my first: Even age (18) and odd month (september) = boy = Alexander haha

So maybe this time I will get a girl like it has predicted.


----------



## LockandKey

I was 21 with my first pregnancy and conceived in August, odd age with even month is supposed to be a boy but DD is definitely a girl

this time I am 24 and conceived in December, even age with even month so I'm predicted a girl, hopefully it will be right for me this time


----------



## CaptainMummy

Predicted boy for my first - wrong!

Predicted girl this time. We shall see =D


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> This was correct for both of my boys.
> With DS1 it predicted boy. My age was odd, my conception month was even.
> With DS2 my age was odd, my conception month was even.
> With this one it is predicting girl. My age was even, my conception month was even, so it is predicting girl. I will find out this weekend what im having. I'll update to see if it is accurate again :flower:

Turns out we are finally Team :pink:
So this theory was 100% accurate for us! (3 for 3!)


----------



## Linz88

Mines boy, and it was right for my 1st X


----------



## Agiboma

worked for me, predicted a girl and im having a girl


----------



## Breezybaby80

Well this says I'm having a girl but I have a feeling it's a boy for some reason lol, will find out in 7 weeks


----------



## Emma&Freya

Didnt work with my first


----------



## tylerncallum

I worked it out should of had : girl...girl....boy
And i had : boy....boy....girl

So wrong for me this time says girl...so maybe boy? Lol x


----------



## BUB01:)

Even, Even so Girl for me, Ive got my gender Scan this afternoon so we shall see if it was right :)


----------



## Blair115

I know this thread is old, but for my first two it said boy and I had girls. This time around it says a girl.. so fingers crossed it's a boy! Lol


----------



## nordicpixie83

It's been correct for my first three . The only thing that would have thrown my results is if my DD2 hadn't been 8 weeks early , then she should have been a boy according to this.


----------



## Foreign Chick

Correct for DD1&2
Incorrect for DD3

Thought I'd add to the stats :)


----------



## MrsB_2015

It said my first should have been a boy but I had a girl :) 
It's predicting girl for this one, and I think it's probably right!


----------

